# Which Villager do You Share a Birthday With?



## ivanfox13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Found this nifty little list here 
https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Villager_Birthdays_(NL)
And it has a list of every villagers birthdays and every date is acounted for. So which villager do you share a birthday with?

Mine is Cranston


----------



## Peg (Dec 9, 2019)

I share a birthday (July 5) with Samson, the wee jock mouse villager. Haven't met him in any of my towns yet.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

Phoebe.
April 22nd.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 9, 2019)

september 25, the wonderful Mitzi


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2019)

I share a birthday with Butch and Rilla. I've never met either of them in game yet.


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

24th June, so Bluebear!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 9, 2019)

Amelia!


----------



## lsabella (Dec 9, 2019)

jan 11, maddie!


----------



## Bizhiins (Dec 9, 2019)

Mine is Cube, 1/29!!
Was considering getting him in my newer town just so we can can celebrate our birthdays together!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

She is a villager who has a name that starts with an F!


----------



## Shawna (Dec 10, 2019)

Peg said:


> I share a birthday (July 5) with Samson, the wee jock mouse villager. Haven't met him in any of my towns yet.


Nice!  That's my mom's birthday! 

. . . 


I share one with Alfonso - June 9th

My brother shares one with Ankha.  Lucky boy! -.-


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

Robin! 4th December c:


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 14, 2019)

I share mine with Lopez. I like him, he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 15, 2019)

I share a birthday with Jitters, though I don't much care for him as a villager. I don't dislike him at all, he's just not on my favorites list.


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 15, 2019)

11th February Pompom the duck (> = <)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 22, 2019)

January 22nd for me, which would be Francine. I kinda like her, as she's a real cool bunny.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Dec 24, 2019)

July 3rd,Blaire!!! I actually quite like her. She's really cute and seems sweet. I want her in my town because it would be fun to celebrate your birthdays together.


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Dec 28, 2019)

I share a birthday with Dizzy! ^^


----------



## einhal (Dec 29, 2019)

I share a birthday (the 16th of September) with Ed!


----------



## PugLovex (Dec 29, 2019)

ivanfox13 said:


> Found this nifty little list here
> https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Villager_Birthdays_(NL)
> And it has a list of every villagers birthdays and every date is acounted for. So which villager do you share a birthday with?
> 
> Mine is Cranston



awww lucky! Cranston is my favorite villager lol

I share one with Harry (January 7th))


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 29, 2019)

Feb 20th, Sprinkle the penguin.....

Anyone want to trade birthday buddies?.....


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*Melba, how cute! I do want to visit Australia, after all...*


----------



## PixelSammie (Dec 29, 2019)

I share a birthday with Purrl! <3


----------



## Hal (Dec 30, 2019)

Rasher,cranky pig villager - April 7th


----------



## Alyx (Jan 1, 2020)

June 17th, Tangy! I love Tangy, but I wouldn't ever have her in my town. I have other favorite peppies.


----------



## Zanreo (Jan 9, 2020)

Croque - July 18th


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

I share a birthday with Cesar - Sept 6th. How lame! Wish it was a villager I liked lol.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chow, July 22nd also a previous villager of my town.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 10, 2020)

May 21st- I share a birthday with June the normal cub.


----------



## minisam (Jan 11, 2020)

I share my birthday (June 2nd) with Lucy and Inkwell.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 12, 2020)

Doc the rabbit!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

Aurora the penguin and Admiral the bird
I like Aurora way better, lol.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

barold which is uh,, yikes lmao


----------



## Kary (Mar 12, 2020)

Gaston.  When I started City Folk, he was the villager who asked when my birthday was, then he said we shared a birthday, it was really cool.
Katrina's birthday is on the same day too!


----------



## infionitize (Mar 15, 2020)

I share the same birthday with Beau! He's one of my favorite villagers so I was really glad when I found out <3


----------



## Freya (Mar 16, 2020)

Dotty the rabbit! I haven't had them in any of my towns though. Seems pretty plain to me


----------



## Limon (Mar 16, 2020)

I share my birthday with Marcie (May 31st).


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 16, 2020)

I share mine with Maple!!

Ahh and she's so cute too  Definitely suits me. Maybe I should try and get her to move into my town


----------



## marea (Mar 16, 2020)

Cleo and Flora! I might try to get both of them in NH or just Cleo at least.


----------



## CaughtInYourFrost (Mar 18, 2020)

Robin (December 4)

I actually really like her and kinda want her in my town at some point


----------



## tywashere (Mar 18, 2020)

Gala. This is my first time seeing her.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 30, 2020)

Becky. I had her in CF at some point, so she's one of the earliest villagers I can remember


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

maple  she is one of my dreamies <3


----------



## Alice no Kokoro (Apr 6, 2020)

Cyrano (March 9th), which is upsetting because he's stinky and the villager born on March 10th (Judy) is SO DARN CUTE and I'm not about to rant about video game animal birthdays so _GOODBYE_


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2020)

Marcie (may 31st)


----------



## deleted (Apr 6, 2020)

March 24th. Skye the wolf


----------



## Gunner (Apr 6, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> 11th February Pompom the duck (> = <)


lol same as me. Can't ever remember seeing Pompom before though


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

Diva and I’m salty about it because I don’t like her 

But apparently Orville has the same birthday  too!


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2020)

Sydney (June 21)


----------



## Chaitee (Apr 6, 2020)

I share one with Candi (April 13th) and ngl didn't know she existed before today


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

i share mine with ankha


----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)

November 19th, Amelia. Not a very pretty villager


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 14, 2020)

Marina hehe


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Marcel and Tortimer ♡ !!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2020)

teddy!! i love him


----------



## ujenny (Apr 24, 2020)

zell! i also got him in my acnl town ^-^


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 24, 2020)

I share my birthday with Punchy (April 11th) and my bf shares his with Teddy (September 26th). Got Teddy in my New Leaf town now, still looking for Punchy so that we both have our birthday buddies around! Tbh we probably would’ve wanted these villagers anyway since they’re both so cute!


----------



## MorganCrossing14 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anicotti (February 24)


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 24, 2020)

Me, my sister, and my mom share with Robin!

I’m pretty sure I had her in WW, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## chainosaur (Apr 27, 2020)

I share a birthday with Cookie (June 18th).

I'm not too terribly fond of her though large in part because of her face. I can't stand how... huge everything is. Her eyes are huge, her nose is huge, from an artist's eye it just crowds her entire face way too much. I feel like if just one of those features were smaller, I'd like her quite a bit.


----------



## virtualpet (Apr 29, 2020)

April 12th and we've got Melba! 

We've never had her, but so looks so cute


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 29, 2020)

Mitzi and I share our birthdays on September 25th!


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

Pietro
					

I want to be the kind of guy who’s perfect in every way and universally beloved, but it’s actually kinda hard!Pietro, New HorizonsPietro (ジュペッティ, Jupetti?, Juppetti) is a smug sheep villager in the Animal Crossing series. His name is Italian and may be a play on Piero (ピエロ), the Japanese...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				




Pietro over here!


----------



## Lauryn (May 2, 2020)

Nana...
Could be worse I guess ! Not a big fan of her though


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 2, 2020)

O’hare and Rex for me.


----------



## nenka (May 2, 2020)

Fauna <3 (March 26th) Also Louie but we don't talk about that


----------



## Koi Fishe (May 23, 2020)

Tangy ! (17th June) She's one of my favourite villagers~


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Hornsby the lazy rhino is my shared birthday villager.


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

Keaton the smug eagle. Not thrilled about it?


----------



## starrychuu (May 26, 2020)

Vesta and Marty  i had vesta in my old cf town and she was the sweetest !! as for marty, i dont have any sanrio cards (yet ) but before i found out he had the same birthday, he was always my favourite sanrio character. (april 16th)


----------



## succulents (May 26, 2020)

april 13th and i got candi


----------

